# Basement kitchen for resale value??



## Landlordnomore (Sep 23, 2019)

New to the forum! I'm hoping to get some input regarding my basement.

So our tenant moved out and we no longer want to rent out our basement suite. We removed the much abused kitchen and stripped the flooring. We want to use the space for recreational purpose.

The question here is: Should we put in a new kitchen now? Will it help us sell our house in the future? It seems easier to put it in now since we are renovating the basement. Or should we just skip the effort and expense? What would you do?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

1. use it for recreational space. 
2. When you sell it, advertise it as suitable and offer to install a kitchen if buyer wants it.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I live in a 'home' and that is different than owning a 'house' as an investment. We recently did a bathroom reno during which we took out a bathtub in changed to a 8x5' walk in shower. I am sure if we asked a realtor, they would say we had limited the resale market by doing that as some people would want to have a bathtub. So to them it would be a negative.

But we LIVE in our HOME, it is not an investment intended to make money at some future date. So your question really requires that you consider what is more important to you. How you live in your 'home' or the potential resale value of a 'house' that you just happen to live in at the moment. If you planned to move 'up' say in 2 years, I'd consider the resale value. I could as per my own example, live with a bathtub with a shower head hanging at one end as per the norm but as we plan to live in our home for a longer period, I would not be willing to forego my comfort in living there just to gain a broader market appeal 5-10 years down the road. It is not just a $$$$ decision in other words. 

I also agree with Pluto re advertising it as suitable to add a kitchen, the 'rough ins' will still exist if a future owner wants a kitchen. I wouldn't bother offering to install a kitchen though. Let the new owner do that themselves.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are not planning to sell you home in the next 10 years, the renovations are for you, not resale. Most renovations do not provide much of an ROI more than 70% (kitchen and bathroom) and that’s after a year or two at the most. If you are planning to use the place for a while, it will make very little difference on your resale value.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The big question is, is the kitchen permitted? An illegal suite decreases resale value considerably as you’re exposing the buyer to fines.

Next question is, when are you planning on moving? If it’s not soon, a kitchen is pretty useless. 

Third thing to consider is the area. Is a a rental area or a home area. It will determine what kind of buyers would be looking at it. The house has to appeal to them.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree with JAG. Just because there was a kitchen before doesn't make it legal. Does your zoning allow a secondary suite?

Agree with others. Complete it for your needs.


----------



## Landlordnomore (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your input. It's very common in my city to have suites in the basement and yes it was legal. I was renting my basement for almost 10 years and got tired of dealing with my last dirty tenant. Time to reclaim the whole house and I must say it feels good 🙂 We are not missing the rent income as our dividends have now grown a lot since we started renting out. Yes, we have read that money spent in renos is not fully recoverable upon sale. We thought it would make it clearer and easier for homeowner who just want to move in and start renting out since houses are way too expensive where we live and basement suite is sometimes necessary to help pay mortgage. BUT you guys are all correct in saying that we should make it the way so that we can enjoy the house. AND we are not selling for at least 10 years. Thank you for making it clear for us. Cheers!!!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Personally I would not invest in second kitchen in my own home but a nice wet bar extra fridge and few cupboards can be nice for larger families.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

marina628 said:


> Personally I would not invest in second kitchen in my own home but a nice wet bar extra fridge and few cupboards can be nice for larger families.


My thoughts as well Marina. OP didn't indicate what they intended to put in other than asking about a 'kitchen'. I'd think a washroom and 'wet bar' as you suggest would used/handy even if it's a 'rec room'. In fact we lived downstairs using the bar sink and Jennair stove top for about a year when I was renovating our upper two levels.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> The big question is, is the kitchen permitted? An illegal suite decreases resale value considerably as you’re exposing the buyer to fines.
> 
> Next question is, when are you planning on moving? If it’s not soon, a kitchen is pretty useless.
> 
> Third thing to consider is the area. Is a a rental area or a home area. It will determine what kind of buyers would be looking at it. The house has to appeal to them.


is this dependant on the location? I'm shopping in Edmonton for a house with a legal basement suite. They are very hard to come by and are listed at a significant premium to the market. "In-law suites" and other non-legal income generating suites (no permit, no dual furnace, windows not to code) are also listed for a premium. I cannot find a single example of a finished basement with non-legal suite selling at a discount to an otherwise ordinary finished basement.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ I've never heard of anyone in Alberta getting fined for non-fully-legal basement suites, thought maybe they do? That's probably why...

And a non-legal-suite might still be part way there to a legal suite, compared to a normal basement, so still worth a premium.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

An in-law suite would increase the value of the home as there is rental income potential.

Some friends and family have nicely finished basements that include a kitchen area.(even in brand new custom built homes) 

They purposely created the area for personal not rental reasons.

A full kitchen and big long table in a large space with a TV and entertainment area at the other end of the space, creates an outstanding area for entertaining large families in one "room".

In most homes, large families have to split up into different rooms due to space limitations. In our family, we had 32 people with brothers, sisters, wives, kids, and grand kids.

Europeans often build a "summer kitchen" in the basement for entertaining purposes. A kitchen can also double as a bar area and are often used to preserve food in season.

I would replace the kitchen with a nice modern one. If or when you sell your home, you will be selling it to someone who wants a kitchen, not someone who wants to tear it out.

If done right the space can be very useful and look pretty sweet.

http://decorcabinets.com/the-benefits-of-building-a-kitchen-in-your-basement


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

marina628 said:


> Personally I would not invest in second kitchen in my own home but a nice wet bar extra fridge and few cupboards can be nice for larger families.


I helped one of my friends do this. They found some good used kitchen cabinets for a few hundred. I helped install them along with a sink and a small fridge. All in for $1000 or so. It was a great rec space which they enjoyed for several years. Eventually their teenage son moved down there.


----------

